# Ryan McGraw's Tabletalk article on the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

Ryan McGraw's _Tabletalk_ article Why Is the Covenant of Grace Important? is a useful introduction to the topic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven't got that far in yet!


----------

